# Tapatalk



## pao (19. Okt 2012)

hallo an alle,
ich werde demnächst ein plugin mit Java entwickeln müssen.
es geht um folgendes:
das plugin wird in einem Programm integriert.

Die idee ist :
Ein User ist in mehreren Foren angemeldet, das Plugin soll dieses Programm benachrichtigen, wenn ein Thread von diesem User beantwortet oder kommentiert wurde und umgekehrt. bzw. der user kann über das Plugin etwas an die Foren schreiben und von da aus wird sein Kommentar an die Foren gepostet.

Fragen:
1. Wie kann ich auf die API von den ganzen Foren zugreifen, ich muss immerhin wissen, was für Methoden das Forum vorhanden hat, um Z.B. nach den ThreadId, seter und geter Methoden,  zu fragen usw. 
Muss ich ein bestimmtes jar datei herunterladen und an mein Projekt einbinden?

2. ich habe von einem Tapatalk gehört und viel in Internet gelesen? was ich aber immer noch nicht weiss, ist, ob ich mit ihrer API arbeiten kann, weil das ein mobile App für Handys ist und das ist nicht wirklich was ich brauche 

3. ich wollte mit wsdl anfangen aber diese Tapatalk Z.b arbeitet mit XML-RPC, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

bin relativ neu in diesem Thema und weiss nicht genau, was und wie ich es machen soll.

danke im Voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## ARadauer (19. Okt 2012)

> Wie kann ich auf die API von den ganzen Foren zugreifen


Das kommt auf die API der "ganzen Foren" an...


----------



## pao (19. Okt 2012)

Das bringt mich nicht mal weiter 

wie kann ich in irgendwelchen Foren Zugriff zu der API haben? beispielsweise, wie würde ich hier in diesem Forum auf die API zugreifen? wo befindet sich diese Information?

Kann die JIVE API Teil dieses Problems lösen oder gar nicht?


----------



## darekkay (19. Okt 2012)

pao hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich in irgendwelchen Foren Zugriff zu der API haben?


"Irgendwelche Foren" ist zu speziell. Es gibt nicht die eine API für alle Foren.


pao hat gesagt.:


> beispielsweise, wie würde ich hier in diesem Forum auf die API zugreifen? wo befindet sich diese Information?



Es ist ein vBulletin Forum, schauste hier.


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Okt 2012)

Also Tapatalk erlaubt es schon, die Tapatalk API auch in eigenen Programmen zu nutzen. Da bist du auch halt auch darauf angewiesen, dass das entsprechende Forum Tapatalk nutzt. Ansonsten vB Foren haben, wie von darekkay gepostet, eine API, bei phpBB schaut's schlechter aus. 

Persönlich würde ich auf die Tapatalk API aufsetzen, da IMHO wirklich viele Foren dies schon benutzen. Wer das als Forenbetreiber nicht tut, sperrt sich halt gewisser Nutzerkreise aus :lol:


----------



## pao (23. Okt 2012)

Ich danke euch. werde dann mal mit der Tapatalk-Api versuchen zu arbeiten.

Habt jemand von euch sich damit schon mal beschäftigt?

hätte paar Fragen von der Aufrufe der Methoden von Java aus


----------



## pao (15. Nov 2012)

Hi Leute, 
wer könnte mir bei der folgenden Frage helfen.
Ich bin bis jetzt mit der Tapatalk-Api gut soweit gekommen. 
programmiere mit XML-RPC und java (APACHE)

wie kann ich die XML Cod sehen, die bei einem Request durch meine Klassen generiert wird bzw. die XML Cod von Response, die ich von Server bekomme.

danke euch


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (15. Nov 2012)

Ein bekanntes tool für solche Aufgaben ist netcat. Unix, Commandline, etc. also nicht unbedingt clickibunti.

Netcat ? Wikipedia


Eine andere Möglichkeit ist tcpmon. In Java geschrieben, mit Gui, einfach zu bedienen.

tcpmon - A tool to monitor traffic on TCP connections - Google Project Hosting


Angenommen der Server läuft auch auf dem localhost unter dem Port 8080

Dann startest du tcpmon und sagst ihm er soll z.B. auf dem Port 8090 lauschen und alles was reinkommt an localhost auf Port 8080 weiterleiten.

Dann mußt du nur noch deinen client anweisen anstatt localhost 8080, deinen localhost 8090 zu verwenden.

Wenn du den Client nun verwendest schreibt tcpmon alle ausgehenden Nachrichten, sowie die entsprechenden antworten mit und du kannst sie dir in der GUI anschauen.


----------



## pao (16. Nov 2012)

Hi Vielen Dank, werde dieses tcpmon tool mal ausprobieren  spar auch viel Zeit 

habe auch eine andere Lösung gefunden aber ein relativ aufwändiger Weg  und zwar

eine neue Klasse programmieren, die XmlRpcCommonsTransportFactory vererbt und da rein hab ich die Methode getTransport überschrieben. Dazu hab eine innere Klasse erzeugt, die wiederum XmlRpcSunHttpTransport-Class vererbt, hier rein habe ich die Methode writeRequest(.....) und readResponse(.....) mit dem dazu notwendigen Cod überschrieben und das wars 
um das ausführen zu lassen, muss der Client die Methode setTransportFactory(Übergabe einer erzeugten Instanz von der neuen Klasse) aufrufen

Vorteil hier ist, dass durch diese Klasse mehrere Sachen erreicht werden können. 
Beispielsweise,
Header-Cookies können auch durch neue Methoden gesetzt und gespeichert werden. Damit erkennt der Server den Client wieder, falls eine neue Anfrage (Request) von Client gesendet wird.


----------

